# Purchase of new tyres (less than 6 months old)



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Looking to replace my Michelin XC tyres 225/75R16C in next few weeks.

All the online traders seem *unable* to advise age of tyre they will supply - only saying it will be less than 3 years old from manufacturing date.

I guess the only solution is to buy from a local tyre dealer so the date can be checked before parting with the cash.

I'm drawn towards purchasing "van type" tyres (ie. Conti Vanco 2) on the basis that these will have a higher production run and therefore more chance of getting something not too old.

Any suggestions on purchase of tyres less than 6 months old would be appreciated.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Volume produced tyres will certainly have a higher stock refresh rate, but tyres in the correct storage environment have quite a long shelf life.

I'd be happy with and have bought tyres that are over a year old, which on inspection were absolutely fine and are on the Mercedes now.

Yokohamas on the back and Contis on the front, all 225/75R16C, 121 and 118 load rating respectively.

Peter


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, 

I bought tyres from oponeo a year ago. Winter Toyo HO9s.

They arrived very quickly and were only a couple of months old. I read on their ( I think ) website that if tyres are kept properly in a dark storage area, then they can be be sold as new for a period of up to 2 years. OK if it is for a car which is likely to wear them out in the 10 year lifespan suggested by manufacturers.

You may be fortunate to buy from a depot which has them in stock, but could be a problem if he has to order from a wholesaler.

I will buy again from Oponeo, but I could have been lucky.

Davy


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I've just bought a set of Michelin Agilis online from Kwik fit to be fitted next week.
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/201-wheels-tyres/126874-kwik-fit-offer.html#post1268138
I think it's likely they will be fresh stock as they are a popular motorhome tyre supplied by a large online retailer so should be quite new.I will check the date on them though after your post.
My advice would be to order a popular tyre from one of the large tyre retailers online as they will have a big turnover and fresh stock.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

We bought a continental vanco tyre as spare was told it was new ,when it came 
From continental supplier was 2years old and brand new didn't mind as only a spare.might be a bit worried if it was a main tyre if they say they only have a 5 year life before they start to crack.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Previously discussed here:- New tyres


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Link doesn't work


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Should work now. Slight issue using new site. Had http in the link twice


----------



## TBAGS (Sep 4, 2014)

I had some Hankook winter tyres fitted in Germany this December and they were a week old! (Week 48/14) they drive well and will stay fitted for their life,


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I was under the impression that the sale of a tyre in Germany older than 6 months old Is forbidden


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

TeamRienza said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought tyres from oponeo a year ago. Winter Toyo HO9s.
> 
> ...


Also brought from oponeo and was amazed how quickly they arrived, just two days from Germany, they were Michelin agilis alpin and only a couple of months old, this was last October so may have been lucky with the run up to winter being why they were in stock, at the same time I updated the tyres to a load index of 121 from the original of 115 for about £5 extra per tyre,
I also had the old Michelin xc camping tyres and you will amazed how much quieter these new generations tyres are plus the extra grip makes the expense well worthwhile,IMO


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

If you are keeping the van then it doesn't matter if they are a couple of years old when you buy.


However, if you decide to sell the buyer will want money off.


Got some vanco winter 2 from Oponeo last year only a couple of months old.


Like you say, best bet if you are concerned is to order from a local dealer and reject if they are too old.


Paul.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

flyinghigh said:


> .......................
> I also had the old Michelin xc camping tyres and you will amazed how much quieter these new generations tyres are plus the extra grip makes the expense well worthwhile,IMO


I'm going the same route from xc camping to agilis so hope to find the same results,will report at a later date.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I was a big fan of Oponeo until may last order.

Ordered 4 tyres, only three arrived. What a saga trying to sort it all out, went on for weeks. When the fourth eventually arrived, the price had fallen. I asked them to match the current price as a gesture of good will. Would not budge and start quoting T&C's. So I kept the tyres and told them I would do my utmost to avoid shopping with Oponeo again.

I buy Winter tyres mostly. I have bought tyres 3 years old, usually, the date code is brought to your attention (but you would have to know this as it just usually states "DOT***" on the description. But I only buy older tyres if I know we will wear them out in a couple of years or if we will be disposing of the vehicle.

Otherwise, we change tyres at 5- 7 years old regardless of tread left. We also never wait until the legal tread depth as that is dangerous.

Trev


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks everybody for sharing your tyre buying experiences.

I was getting keen on using Oponeo (until last post by Teemyob) but hopefully his bad experience was a one off.

The Michelin Agilis camping from Kwik Fit look very reasonably priced - thanks wakk44 for the heads up on that one. Be very interested on how new the tyres are wakk44 when you get them fitted next week.

I think somebody said in a previous "tyre" thread that a new batch of Michelin Agilis were expected early 2015.

Think I'll have to gamble buying online as prices from local tyre dealers are expensive and they want a 10% deposit before ordering anyway. 

Thanks again for all the info - will let you know how I get on and report back.

PS. Looking forward to shedding my Michelin XC's for something giving a more comfortable ride.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have a look at Camskill, they only supply, but we have used them for tyres for the Discovery and they were excellent.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/

Peter


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

The rubber compounds in tyres start to degrade from the moment that leave the moulding machine. 
It is exposure to AIR, not just to light, which causes this process. Yes, hot sun will accelerate the process on the tyre walls if constantly exposed, but tyre compounds are degrading all the time simply because of exposure to atmosphere.
Each to their own, but I'd never buy a 'new' tyre with a date of manufacture more than maybe 6 months ago.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

wakk44 said:


> I'm going the same route from xc camping to agilis so hope to find the same results,will report at a later date.


An update as promised,I had the new set of Michelin Agilis 215x75x16 tyres fitted today.The mobile kwik fit fitter did them on my drive,the cost was 
£126 each including balancing,new valve and disposal-a very good price and the lowest I could find on the internet.

The fitter was a pleasant and efficient chap,it took him about an hour.The date stamp on the tyres was 40/14 so reasonably fresh stock.So far I am pleased with the service I have received from kwik fit.Test drive to Clumber Park tomorrow.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Many thanks Steve/Wakk44 for updating us on your tyre purchase. 

Age very good - less than 5 months old. 

You got a very good deal - they are now £30 more on the KwikFit website.

Think I'll now take a gamble with Oponeo for Conti Vanco 2. Unfortunately they are not as quiet as the Michelin Agilis Camping that you have. Just hope they are as new as yours - will report back. 

Nevertheless, be interested to know what you think of the Agilis Camping after you have had time to evaluate.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

HarryTheHymer said:


> Many thanks Steve/Wakk44 for updating us on your tyre purchase.
> 
> Age very good - less than 5 months old.
> 
> You got a very good deal - they are now £30 more on the KwikFit website.


Just checked the kwik fit website and I still get them at the same price that I paid,are we looking at the same tyre?£126.70 each but that is the online price.
215x75x16 Q speed rating and 113 load index


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Just checked the kwik fit website and I still get them at the same price that I paid,are we looking at the same tyre?£126.70 each but that is the online price.
> 215x75x16 Q speed rating and 113 load index


Yes, mistake on my part, I was looking at the price for 225x75x16 load rating 116.

Enjoy your new tyres - I'm sure you won't be disappointed, judging by all the good reviews.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Just received 4No. Conti Vanco 2 tyres 225x75x16 load rating 118 from Oponeo for £94 each. Fitting will be an extra £15 per tyre. 

Tyres are about 6 months old varying between week 30 to week 38 (2014), so am reasonably happy with that. 

I went for the 118 load rating cos max rear axle is 2400Kg and wanted a bit in reserve. So tyres fitted on back will take a total load up to 2640Kg which means the max working load (2400Kg) will be about 90% of the tyre rating load.

The tyres came from Belgium and took about 5 days to get here despite a weekend getting in the way. 

Many thanks to everyone who gave me very useful advice in purchasing the tyres. Will report back on ride comfort and performance in a few months time.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Have a look at Camskill, they only supply, but we have used them for tyres for the Discovery and they were excellent.
> 
> http://www.camskill.co.uk/
> 
> Peter


I always used Camskill for our motorhome tyres, and was so pleased with their quick service, keen pricing and ability to get hold of tyres. If anything was potentially on back-order, they would say so and keep me informed until I could order with confidence. So pleased, that I now order tyres for our cars from them. They delivered using CityLink (next day) - not sure who they use now.

Colin


----------

